# AGP und Athlon



## Moartel (16. Mai 2001)

Ich habe da ein kleines Problem. Mein Computer (Athlon 500MHz, Elsa ErazorX - GeForce 256) läuft ziemlich mies. Ich benutze den Detonator 3 6.31 als Grafiktreiber. Hier mein Prob:
Insbesondere unter Quake3 (spiel ich meistens) bleibt das Bild plötzlich stehen, und der Sound wiederholt sich immer wieder. Ich habe von jemandem mit dem gleichen Problem erfahren dass er es gelöst hat, indem er einen "Turbo-Modus" im BIOS (Award-BIOS 6.0) ausgestellt hat und den AGP-Port nurnoch auf 1x laufen lässt. Leider ist das bei meinem BIOS (AMIBIOS 1.17) nicht möglich. Weiß jemand von euch wie ich das machen soll? In der Registry habe ich nichts gefunden wo man da rumschalten könnte. Lohnt sich ein BIOS-Upgrade? Hat vielleicht jemand von euch ein neues AMIBIOS? Für mein Board (FIC SD-11) wäre Version 1.7 oder 1.8 erhältlich. Wie gefährlich (man hört da ja Sachen....) ist ein BIOS-Upgrade?


----------



## bluebord (18. Mai 2001)

HI. Nen alzu großen bammel vor nem BIOS update brauchste eigentlich nich zu haben. Mit der Flash.exe kannste vorher dein altes BIOS saven und falls was in die Buchsen geht zurück laden.
Auf der Downloadseite des Herstellers solltest du eigendlich alles an Info finden was welches Update behebt.
Schon ma schlau gemacht ob die Karte sich nich mit der AGP-Brücke verträgt? Elsa hat da bei einigen Modellen Probs mit ALI & VIA.



sorry das wars schon, vieleicht hilfts dir ja a bissel


----------



## Moartel (18. Mai 2001)

*AGP-Brücke?*

Aha, interessant. Gut zu wissen dass ELSA da Probs hat. ICh werd mal bei denen anrufen und nachfragen. Derweil wäre es aber gut zu erfahren wie ich den AGP-Port drosseln kann. Vor einem evtl. sinnlosen BIOS-Update habe ich doch etwas Schiss. 
Nur: Ich steh wie ich bereits in meinem Posting erwähnt habe nicht alleine da mit diesem Prob. Der von dem ich das erfahren habe hat eine Karte von Asus. Hat jemand von euch schon mal dieses Problem gehabt, oder kennt jemanden der das gelöst hat? Ich brauche dringend Hilfe. Ein Link zu einem Prog mit dem man Timings von AGP und ähnlichen Sachen regeln kann wäre auch hilfreich. Oft werden solche Progs ja zum overclocken benutzt, aber "underclocken" dürfte damit ja auch gehen *g*.


----------



## bluebord (18. Mai 2001)

*Re: AGP-Brücke?*

Hab ma bei den FAQ´S von FIC nachgeschaut und das gefunden:

Q: When I use S3 Savage 4 Pro with the FIC mainboard, the display card gets hot in a short time, and then the system crashes.
I can use windows, run other programs, but after a while the system crashes so, what should we do? Is there any solution to
work S3 Savage4 Pro with the SD11 Mainboard and AMD-K7-650? (mail from Cyprus) 
(2000/7/4)

A: Do not use any 32MB on board AGP devices since they draw more current than the SD11 can handle. It was designed for 
AGP 1.0 spec. (2A 3.3V), but most 32MB on board AGP are compliant with AGP 2.0 (6A , 3.3V). The S3 Savage 4 Pro, 
ASUS V6800, TNT2 Ultra and GeForce 256 all fail to work with the SD11.


Gibt also zu wenig Spannung dein Board.

Vieleicht gibts ja trotzdem noch ne Möglichkeit. (hör mich ma um)


----------



## Moartel (18. Mai 2001)

*thx*

Danke für deine Hilfe!
Jetzt weiß ich warum man das Prob lösen kann wenn man in den AGP 1x Modus geht. Die Karte zieht dann anscheinend nicht so viel Leistung (mit ner GeForce 2GTS gehts). 
Sollte noch jemand ein Prog wissen mit dem ich den AGP-Port runtertakten kann, möchte er sich bitte melden. Ich habe heute schon wieder ein paar beinage-Abstürze gehabt. Shit!


----------

